# SGM John McSweeney 2002



## KenpoGirl

I know I am not the appropriate one to post this, but I just read it on Al Tracy's site.

"John McSweeney died of a heart attack - Tuesday Feb 26, 2002. John was known as the Father of Irish Karate. John McSweeney was one of the few who studied directly with GrandMaster Ed Parker at the original studio in Pasadena in the late 50's and early 60's."

I figured you'd want to know.  

I could not find contact to send your condolances.  Perhaps someone could post it if they know.

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


:asian:


----------



## Klondike93

What is this with all our kenpo seniors dieing of heart attacks?
Are they broken hearts from all the in fighting, or are they putting so much of their heart into it, it just couldn't take any more?

With condolences

Chuck


----------



## Sanxiawuyi

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *"John McSweeney died of a heart attack - Tuesday Feb 26, 2002. John was known as the Father of Irish Karate. John McSweeney was one of the few who studied directly with GrandMaster Ed Parker at the original studio in Pasadena in the late 50's and early 60's." *



My prayers are with the family and students of Mr. Mc Sweeney.

Sanxiawuyi 
:asian:


----------



## Zoran

On Tuesday February 26, 2002 at 2:00 pm, Grand Master John McSweeney, at the age of 74, passed away from a massive heart attack. This happened at his home in Fort Meyers Florida. His wife, Mary Ann, called 911 and he was rushed to the hospital. The doctors could not help him.

Mr. McSweeney began his training in the martial arts while very young in boxing. In 1952, while serving  a tour in the U.S. Army, he was stationed in Japan where he trained in Kodokan Judo. In 1959, Mr. McSweeney met Mr. Ed Parker.  In late 1962, Mr. Parker awarded him a black belt. That same year, Mr. McSweeney left for Dublin Ireland and opened Ireland's first Kenpo school. When he left Ireland, he left behind 4 black belts to carry on the legacy. Mr. McSweeney came to New York and opened a Kenpo school. Mr. McSweeney did not make a living on martial arts. So, sooner or later Mr. McSweeney left New York because of his job. When he left, he left behind 3 black belts, one of which was Frank DeMaria. In 1980 Mr. McSweeney opened a school in Elmhurst, Il. His first black belts there were, Tom Saviano, Ray Korda, and Mike Vassolo. 
The short bio I just gave you, really does not do the man justice. I could tell you about his three rounds of service in three branches of the military. Or being the father of Kenpo in Ireland. Or the many organizations that honored him and practically threw certificates of rank at him. Or the many battles he had to face as was almost common place back in those days. None of that mattered to him. So, let me tell you about the man. John McSweeney's drive was the love of the for Martial Arts and the people in it. He was always a true gentleman. He was a man that always gave respect first and expected to receive it in return. He never looked down at anyone, no matter what their experience and rank was. He also never looked up to anyone, preferring to be eye to eye. He was comfortable being a teacher or a student, and continued to learn to the very end. If you had the great honor of Mr. McSweeney calling you a friend, you came away feeling that it meant something. And, he was much more than my limited writing ability could express.

Mr. McSweeney would always tell me to call him John. I compromised and agreed to call him John only in private. I will break this rule only this one time. John, you will be missed by myself and all the others you have touched. May God bless you soul.

For information call Tom Saviano at (630)495-1711

Zoran Sevic


----------



## Dave Simmons

This is directed at Gou...

You are such a doubting Gou at times. Although I can understand your hesitation regarding the death of SGM McSweeney. Was it last year somebody indicated Jim Tracy died without check it out?

Yeah, Al Tracy is opinated but inaccurate, no. 

Peace,

Dave Simmons


----------



## Goldendragon7

I only met him a couple of times but it truly is sad to see another of ours go, regardless of wether or not you agree with all he did! 

May he rest in Peace...:asian:


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Dave Simmons _
> *This is directed at Gou...
> You are such a doubting Gou at times. Although I can understand your hesitation regarding the death of SGM McSweeney. Was it last year somebody indicated Jim Tracy died without check it out?
> Yeah, Al Tracy is opinated but inaccurate, no.*



Exactly. Some one, I don't know who last year tried to say that Jim Tracy died. I believe my response was, _"Are you sure?"_

Of course I am a _"doubting Gou"_. Anyone who has knowledge of my past will see why.

As for Al Tracy being innaccurate, well, I don't know the guy but I have not heard a lot of positive stuff regarding him and what he's said. But then again, I wasn't there back in the day so I won't comment on what I don't know. I just want to point out that one website does not make the truth on anything. So if a guy Like McSweeny, (R.I.P.) ends up being told he's gone and isn't it can cause a lot of harm. Although I wasn't aware he was a SGM. Did he start his own Kenpo system? I'm not too knowledgable on his art.

One more thing, I still want to hear Al Tracy's version of Wil Tracy's _sex cult_ and I know you do too! Heh heh heh...

But in a more serious manner, I know Zoran was a big supporter of McSweeny and I hope he is doing ok as well as all the other people who followed this man.


----------



## Dave Simmons

Hell the man was told , study Kenpo Karate from SGM Parker! He was totally into Kenpo. He always honored SGM Parker he had his permission to spread the Kenpo word. And just like most Kenpoist he personalized it. Over the years the end result produced the K.I.S.S. principle within his organization. He was a pioneer for Kenpo in Ireland, the East Coast USA and anywhere he lived.

His Kenpo principles I totally agreed with...power and speed based. If your attacked drop the attacker fast if you are knocked down get up don't stay on the ground stand up and strike.

As far as Al Tracy is concerned well McSweeney shared with me a nice little story. From time to time Ed Parker Studio in San Francisco would be visited by people who would challenge Parker. One particular night a Savate practitioner challenged Parker. Well, according to McSweeney, Parker said to Al Tracy it's your turn...The Savate guy squared off with Al Tracy . The Savate guy threw a front (wheel) roundhouse kick to Al's head Al met it with an inward block and broke the guys leg.

Lastly, you mentioned not hearing a lot of positive things about AL Tracy well I always consider the source(s). If it came from Parkers 1st generation (late 50's) that has merit. Anything later than that is not clear cut.

Just my opinion Gou also, the judo period with Parker (according to his real old students) he didn't like doing breakfalls and rolling. He preference later would be a "striker".

Peace, 

Dave Simmons


----------



## Rob_Broad

It is sad to see another person who helped shape our art pass on.  He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Dave Simmons

I just learned about an interview back in September with SGM John McSweeney. 

check www.kungfu.org  It's long but informative...

Regards,

Dave Simmons


----------



## Dave Simmons

In the shadow of SGM John McSweeney passing. A number of Kenpo folks in the Chicago and surrounding area are encouraged to join us this Saturday at White Tiger Kenpo, Senior Instructor Tom Savianno dojo and student of McSweeney will host a small workout.

If you are able to attend please e-mail ASAP! Space is limited. The location is: White Tiger Kenpo 823 S. Route 53 Addison, IL phone (630)495-1711. Time: 4pm.

Peace,

Dave Simmons
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Mod Note:
This is a paired down version of a previous thread.  Please post stories, tributes and followups on SGM John McSweeney here.  If this thread seems a bit choppy, its because I removed alot of off-topic and drifted posts, and may have removed some that did apply by mistake.  Please feel free to repost.

Thank you.

Bob (Kaith) Hubbard
MartialTalk Admin


----------



## Zoran

I wrote a tribute article, about John McSweeney, for a memorial service we had in Chicago. I just put it on my site.

Clcik here to read it


----------

